# RT Magazine (Romantic Times) sadly no more paper issue, digital only



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is making me really sad. RT Magazine is the only magazine I subscribe to and I have always had it in paper. They had an additional digital version out, but I never bothered as you have to go to a website as suppose to an app and I really don't like reading articles from tablets. It was fun to drag the paper version around the house and mark books I was interested in.

This is the email I got today. I had no idea or warning really.



> Dear Subscriber,
> RT Book Reviews has at last succumbed to the massive changes that digital technology has imposed on the publishing industry. As our production costs have risen to a prohibitive level, it is with a heavy heart that after 35 years we announce that our July 2016 issue was our last print edition.
> But plans for the future are bright as we transition the magazine into the digital realm on RTBookReviews.com. We have created an "RT VIP SALON" portal that will include all the content you've come to love and expect in your RT magazine. There you'll find some beloved features like Publishers' Previews, Parting Gifts, interviews and articles; you will also find new content like entire first chapters and in-depth excerpts of much-anticipated books. And, of course, you'll have 200+ advanced reviews monthly (formerly found in RT Book Reviews magazine). We will also be adding many more surprises so stay tuned&#8230;. The sky is the limit with this new web-based format!
> Because you are currently a subscriber, you have been automatically enrolled into the RT VIP SALON paid portal. Just go to RTBookReviews.com and log in with the same username and password you have already created - the one you've been using to access your digital magazine - and you will have access to the RT VIP SALON portal.
> ...


This is really putting a damper on my day. I love this magazine. I keep every issue and have stacks and stacks in the house. I don't want to have to read on a computer and sit there like broccoli, I want to carry it around. I only have 6 and 7 inch tablets and there is no way I can read anything on there without zooming in so much I can't even tell where I am on the page. I have a fold around touch screen laptop that goes into tablet mode but its much to heavy to carry around.

The last issue, now really the last issue is sitting next to me on my side table now.

Sad is me.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Most magazines do a pretty good job with digital these days.  It can't replace print, true, but the costs are just too high and subscribers too few.  I don't think any of the magazines I used to get are still in business!  Most just close down.  

I know, none of that makes you feel better.  But I did laugh at your line about broccoli so at least you gave someone a smile


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate digital magazines, but this is even worse. Its not even set up like a magazine. Just like going to a cluttered website with no clue where to navigate to. If they had set it up just like the print, but online, that would be one thing. But its just a cluttered blog type site now and I can't find my way around. I can't find my way around facebook either, so there is that. It doesn't work with my visual and brain connections. I need clear and order to find what I need. I don't want to spend minutes just figuring out what I am suppose to click on, left of right, is it a blog, what the heck is this mess. 

So yeah, they are not doing a good job at all. Its just horrific looking, I just tried to check it out and can't find anything. I don't know where they put the articles, what the heck they call them. 

There are many many readers of this magazine that have subscribed for many years. 35 years. Its been around in newsletter form since 1981. What are those to do that are even less able to figure out this messy website, or don't even have computers at all, or just can't read on tablets like I can't read.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You're not missing anything on facebook, that is for sure!


----------



## Don DeBon (Jun 18, 2016)

It is sad but, if they make a PDF version that is essentially the same magazine at least they are continuing.  However by the sounds they are not, or at least not yet.  Hopefully they will get their act together and update the website.  Or continue it in PDF format.  I know you mentioned issues with a 6 inch tablet but I have one that size, and if you get the right PDF reader it is great (if you want suggestions let me know I have tried a LOT of them).  I use one and I tilt the tablet horizontal.  With it zoomed in I can read one column easily.  Sometimes two depending on the layout.  I know Writer's Digest works well, along with a couple other PDF magazines I get.  In the case of WD, cost (it is only $9 a year PDF format) and storage space is why I made the switch.

I would contact them and try to voice your displeasure over this decision.  It may prompt them to continue in a PDF format.  The largest expense is in the printing (usually).  And with a small run, it gets expensive fast.  If enough subscribers want a ebook/pdf version, they may continue it with the current formatting.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I feel your pain, Atunah!! My daughter and I were just talking about it earlier today. We are so sad to see the magazine no longer in print. I also loved that it was something I could read through and enjoy without being attached to a computer! I also hate reading magazines online...just doesn't work for me. Just feels wrong. I have also been to their website in the past and I felt like you...not sure where to go to see what I wanted and got off on a tangent before finding it. I normally wasn't there very long before I just left. Really sad that it's the only way now to see the info. Now it's no different than going to Amazon or elsewhere to read reviews online. There are so many crappy magazines still being published out there that I can't believe they couldn't find a way to make it work. I feel like I am on my computer a ton already, so reading a magazine on it just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I get a magazine called 'bookmarks' every couple of months . . . http://www.bookmarksmagazine.com/

It is nice to browse through and put circles around things that look interesting; they've as much as said they want to try to keep publishing in paper, though they also, obviously, have a web presence. They don't feature Romance that often, however.


----------

